# price of standard cast iron weights?



## Fissure (Sep 14, 2014)

Moving house so, upgrading from standard to Olympic weights.

Wondering what sort of price would I get per kg? Also bars?

All standard plates.


----------



## olliel (Jun 16, 2011)

£1 kg a fair price for stranded weight put them on gumtree sold my mine on there fast


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

I agree £1 per kg is standard, altho argos had the sand filled 30kg plus bars for £50 rip off imo,


----------



## Fissure (Sep 14, 2014)

olliel said:


> £1 kg a fair price for stranded weight put them on gumtree sold my mine on there fast


Cheers.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

been fine buying iron plates. there are always some deals about

kettlebells is where they start taking the p!ss on price


----------



## -dionysus- (May 29, 2011)

I sold a 40kg and 28 kg kettlebell for £110

I regret it now, broke my foot and looking at them ****ed me off, yes I did drop the 40kg on my foot lol


----------

